# LD to Spain, any good?



## Mrplodd

I see that LD have now released their times and costs for the Poole to Spain service from early September onwards.

Having had a quick look the prices are VERY good indeed, as in £300 LESS than Brittany Ferries want at around £650 INC cabins!!

I am aware that the LD service is a "No frills" one, on a much smaller, and older, ship than The Pont Aven, but at the prices they charge I am prepared to put up with that for the 24 hours it takes (and I will be asleep for at least 8 of those hours anyway)

So I am seeking feedback from anyone who has already travelled on this service in regards to whether it's a reasonable service/ship. I am aware some on here are committed BF users and that with the various multi trip deals BF can be cheaper but I only make a couple of trips abroad each year so there is no point in me signing up for them.


----------



## tonyt

This thread will be closely watched by me, and a few others I suspect.


----------



## teemyob

I have just checked LD lines against what we have paid for this coming Spring Trip. We have BF Spain Membership.

We booked last year and amended 6 times this year with BF.

For our dates it comes out at £20 cheaper for using LD lines "IF" they had the cabins available both ways which LD Lines do not have.

LD lines also do not have the dates we wanted.

Brittany ferries comes out on top because.

*The ships are better
*The booking, amendment and cancelation policy is way better than LD lines
*£35 deposit secures your booking
*Amend online (not Disabled/pet passengers) as many times as you like
*More frequent sailings
*FREE WiFi that works.
*Membership benefits.


When we joined a couple of years ago, we got the cost of joining (£200) back in the first booking we made. We get free Breakfast to the value of £7.90, but if you choose individual items on some ships, most staff don't charge if you are not greedy and stay around £10.

BF Members also get 10% off restaurants. They also get £10 for every Guest / Friend who books using their discount code. We got £80 last year and it almost paid the £100 renewal Fee.

I have posted many costings here on MHF comparing BF with LD. For us, BF always comes out on top. 

TM

I have done a costing for comparison to the booking we made last year. In Fairness, as BF has taken bookings, the cost has risen now. But LD lines only had a cabin on the return leg. So booked 4 seats and no cabins. Cabins on LD cost from around £50.

But the problem is the no refunds policy. Something I hear a lot of complaints bout and lengthy disputes with LD lines Paris office.


----------



## damar1

I have just booked with LD for June, ( Pool to Santander ) we have been driving down to Spain because of the cost with BF, but got a price from LD and it was £230 less than BF on a one way journey, we also have a 4 berth outside cabin, as with BF it was a 2 berth inside, so giving it a try.


----------



## Mrplodd

TM

I fully accept your reasoning, I did however state in my initial post that with the various deals they offer BF could probably work out cheaper. 

However I do not intend to be a regular traveller to Spain so it would not make any sense to join one of their frequent traveller/foreign owners schemes. Hence my enquiry in regards to what the service was like on LD. Plus the fact that the £300 difference in price buys me a lot of nights on a campsite. The cost of that is an older ship with less facilities, however I will be on the ship for two days out of a thirty day trip and personally I am not THAT bothered about all the bells and whistles onboard, basically all I want is a means of getting to and from Spain for as little as possible (did I hear someone at the back saying "tight git?") 

Like just about everything else in life you get what you pay for. I happily accept that the ship and facilities being offered by LD will not be the same as BF (and to be fair LD do make that pretty clear) as for amendment costs etc my holiday dates are pretty much set in stone once booked at work, so the chances of me having to change are minimal. It is made very clear at the booking stage that there are no refunds, that I suppose is one of the reasons they kep the costs down.


----------



## teemyob

Well you can use my BF Friends Code if you like 

S98469

Will give you 10% off Spain or France

TM


----------



## teemyob

I have just worked out.

Brittany Ferries "Economie"

Out of Season, October - November - 8 People in a car

Return £69 each lounge Seats
Return £95 each cabin

Add a Luxury Villa from around £385 per week ( www.lastminutejavea.com )

= £165.25pp for a two week Villa Holiday and 2 mini cruises.

Just add Fuel!

Bargain

Who needs Motorhomes and flights!?


----------



## thieawin

I suppose the answer is simple. There are now 7 or 8 return trips per week between UK and Northern Spain, two more than last year, with a choice of 3 UK departure ports, two Spanish Ports and a luxury cruise liner ferry, a less luxurious large craft and two quite small, basic, vessels. Its more choice, more dog cabins and some competition. 

I wouldn't want to be on either of the economie/LD vessels in rough Bay of Biscay weather. They are no bigger than the Manx boat and neither are suited for anyone with mobility issues. (there is no lift on the BF economie service, above deck 5, you are stuck on deck 5 and I don't know which decks, 6 or 7, the café, bar or tv lounge is on)

edited to add, the disabled cabins on both LD and BF are on the same deck as other passenger facilities, one cabin on LD and 2 on BF. all other cabins are on decks 6, 7 or 8, stairs only.


----------



## robbosps

I've used BF from Portsmouth to Bilbao on the Cap Finistre. Very nice, but what I paid extra for, I didn't use. I ordered simple food and had a few beers in the bar. The entertainment that was put on was..... Not my choice, I just wanted to read in peace. The bed in the cabin was like every other ferry I've used. 

I travelled the same route on the pride of Bilbao and found the food ok, cabin ok, but did have a dip in the pool. 

I'd happily forgoe a ferry pool as they're small and rock! 

As an aside, I priced up Portsmouth St malo and with a cabin it came to £550 in September. If I can get to Spain for an extra £100, it's got to be good.

For me, I know when I can travel, so adjusting the booking isn't in my thoughts. 

Now I've finished rabbiting on, I'll also be waiting for a travellers opinion.


----------



## teemyob

I suppose it depends where you are and where you want to go?.

A class II motorhome from Calais to St Jean De Luz will cost you around £300 plus in Tolls and Fuel. Then there is the wear and tear factor.

Ferry To Santander Can Cost as little as £167 (£247 with a cabin to Bilbao). Fuel To St Jean, £35 inc tolls!.

If you are heading to Northern Spain, October say. Tolls and Fuel can cost way in excess of £500 one way.

A BF Ferry will cost you a lot less.


----------



## bognormike

only second hand, but I met a couple who had travelled on the LD ship across Biscay in February and it was VERY rough! 
I know that MHF members vicdicdoc and the snails were doing the trip back recently - if they don't come in with an answer, maybe PM's?


----------



## Grizzly

bognormike said:


> only second hand, but I met a couple who had travelled on the LD ship across Biscay in February and it was VERY rough!


Mike...we've had a mill-pond calm and sunny crossing in early January and the crossing from HELL in mid-August; both BF. I think that when the sea is rough in that part of the word then any boat is going to suffer.

I'd rather pay the extra and have a cabin. The reclining seat option on the economie boat might be a bit cheaper but you have no-where to hide if it is rough and have to watch others vomit even if you don't yourself. You've also got no-where to leave your stuff. I can do without the swimming pool, cinema ,shops and entertainers but there is a limit to how basic I'm prepared to go for this length of sailing.

G


----------



## robbosps

Grizzly said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> only second hand, but I met a couple who had travelled on the LD ship across Biscay in February and it was VERY rough!
> 
> 
> 
> Mike...we've had a mill-pond calm and sunny crossing in early January and the crossing from HELL in mid-August; both BF. I think that when the sea is rough in that part of the word then any boat is going to suffer.
> 
> I'd rather pay the extra and have a cabin. The reclining seat option on the economie boat might be a bit cheaper but you have no-where to hide if it is rough and have to watch others vomit even if you don't yourself. You've also got no-where to leave your stuff. I can do without the swimming pool, cinema ,shops and entertainers but there is a limit to how basic I'm prepared to go for this length of sailing.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Agreed, with the cabin.

I found that the old Pride of Bilbao would move horribly in a light swell, but was better when getting pummeled..

Just dont a quote for out and back for September, £626 with cabins either way on LD from Poole.


----------



## cheshiregordon

we'd booked on the Pont Aven with BF for the end of April. When discussing the availability of doggy friendly cabins it turned out the PA does not have them but I was offered a sailing on the new low cost BF sailings which I think are linked with LD.
It seems the boats used on the lower cost routes are smaller and accommodation more basic and I think without on-board entertainment. 
I had a discount on BF so using the LC service would hardly have saved me any cash so I decided to stay with the larger boat!


----------



## Mrplodd

I would just point out that the original point of this post was to ask for opinions from people who had actually used the LD service.

I appreciate that many are committed fans/users of BF (who I have used in the past) but I am seeking information about LD. 

I know it's a smaller and older ship and they don't have a pool, cinema, onboard entertainment, dog friendly cabins, decent disabled facilities etc etc. Personally I would not even consider such a long crossing without a cabin.

So back to the original question, has anyone used LD's service and what were/are your thoughts ??

Andy


----------



## cheshiregordon

surely the fact that so many have considered LD and dismissed them almost answers your question. I have seen posts from people who have used the service and been quite content with it so perhaps if you use the search button you might find the answer that will make you happy!


----------



## wug

Mrplodd said:


> So back to the original question, has anyone used LD's service and what were/are your thoughts ??
> 
> Andy


There's a Voyage Report on BF Enthusiasts by someone who actually used the service. I think it's a fair, unbiased description of the experience. Possibly the delay on loading is not typical. Hope it helps.

If you're happy with the "economy" style then it might be worth a try. Personally, I've been happy with BF and am prepared to pay the extra for the extras, and as we are in their Travel Club we make some savings.

There's also the BF Economie version, although it only sails once a week.

Edit: There's an identical thread Here just a few space below yours.


----------



## thieawin

so with LD Poole Gijon, now, there are 8 sailings from the UK to Spain direct each week. The report about facilities and stability in the link above confirms what I feared.

Its not that much cheaper, it takes longer than BF but it increases choice.

I think there are very few of the reclining seats on either LD or economie (11 on BF economie to Spain) 

I will be tempted, not by price but by date convenience, using them as open jaw singles to travel on days I want/need to although the need for pet cabins or kennels dictates what we can use

Both LD and economie are small and very limited capacity so will book up quickly but that takes pressure off BF.

Good luck opening up three new "routes" in current economic climate


----------



## Medallionman

Mrplodd said:


> So I am seeking feedback from anyone who has already travelled on this service in regards to whether it's a reasonable service/ship. I


To answer the Mr Plodds original question: 
We travelled Poole/Santander in Feb. the day after the force 10 storm. The ferry was delayed because the ferry had to stay out of the Solent until the wind had died down. Then there was a further delay because 3 trucks had broken free and had to be 'extracted'. 
The crossing itself was fine. A bit of banging and rolling but even my wife coped,... with pills! The outside cabin was OK, clean and comfortable. There is only a small bar/coffee shop, open most of the time. The restaurant is basic, self service, and food reasonably priced. Staff were helpful and polite.
We got a free meal because of the delay. Not much space to lounge about, only the bar area. I found out later there is a cinema, which we were not aware of.
For the price I think it was good value. We have booked a return now, as I was unsure and had originally planned to drive up through France. However with the tolling of the road from the Spanish/France border to Bordeaux it was the last straw. France is now too expensive. 
Also you can park on the port in Poole for £5 per night, which is great as we have to travel to Cumbria and the ferry gets back in at 11pm. 
I wouldn't hesitate in recommending LD.
I hope this is helpful.
Brian
PS.I believe disabled passengers are usually allowed to drive onto the upper outside deck so there is level access to the main passenger deck.


----------



## slippers

Hi Mr Plodd
We were the couple that Bognormike referred to.
Our Ferry from Poole/Gijon was delayed 3 times, we were informed by text about 12 hrs before each delay.
We had a terrible crossing in a force 12, took 40 hrs, the Norman Asturias is a small ship so bounced about a lot.
We were given free food vouchers throughout the crossing.
The food is fairly basic and since the ship has been shifted from the France Spain crossing to the England Spain crossing is aimed at the British traveller which is fair enough but not to our taste.
The return crossing was smooth as it gets.
LD lines provide the equivalent of Ryanair, if you are willing to fly ryanair then sail with LD lines.
The cabins are confortable, confortable beds and Hot shower.
There is one small bar, a shop the size of well proportioned toilet and a cinema showing 3 films during the crossing.
The loading is a little chaotic as its not roro, so much turning of vehicles is required.
All the staff are very friendly and have a ready smile.
There is really no area for sitting out if the weather is fine.
In all I will use them again as a saving of £300 return gives me a few nice meals and bottles of Rioja.
If there is anything in particular more you need please pm me.
ps
you can stop on the docks at Poole and get a good nights kip.

Mr Slip

pps
Bognormike it was nice meeting you and hope to bump in to you again somewhere


----------



## Mrplodd

Thanks Medallionman and Mr Slip, your feedback has been very helpful. 

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd

Just to add a bit of fuel to the fire I have compared sailing costs for an identical vehicle ( my MH)doing Santander to Poole at the end of Sept (not the same day as the two companies sail on different days for obvious reasons.)

BF £515 inc cabin
LD £313 inc cabin

£202 or 61% is a fair difference !!!


----------



## teemyob

No it is not!

It is 

39.22330097087379 % Less

or 

64.5367412140575 % More

(more or less!)


TM :lol:


----------



## Mike48

Mrplodd said:


> Just to add a bit of fuel to the fire I have compared sailing costs for an identical vehicle ( my MH)doing Santander to Poole at the end of Sept (not the same day as the two companies sail on different days for obvious reasons.)
> 
> BF £515 inc cabin
> LD £313 inc cabin
> 
> £202 or 61% is a fair difference !!!


You can reduce the BF cost by 10% by using a members travel club code.

BF sails from Portsmouth to Spain and not Poole. Proximity to the departure/arrival port is therefore also a consideration. If you live nearer Poole then that increases the saving and vice versa.

Additionally, you can shave off a further 30% with BF by joining their travel club. I know you don't think it is worth it but the figures seem to stack up in favour of membership.

I don't know about LD Lines but BF use dynamic pricing meaning the price is lower the earlier you book. I've spoken to people at Santander who booked late and were charged double the cost I paid for my early booking.


----------



## wug

I've just done the same calculation for end Sept for our m/h.

BF: £274 inc Travel club disc of £89 (£363)
LD: £281

But can't take our dog on LD.


----------



## Mrplodd

Just had a quick look on BF website via the Caravan Club website. For some of reason the cost of the return sailing 28th Feb has been slashed to £289! (But only for that single crossing, don't know why, don't care) 

I have now booked with BF INCLUDING a four berth cabin ( no two berths left) for 20 quid more than LD wanted for the same trip. Happy me !!

Thanks again for those who responded to my query, but at only 20 quid more I think I will stick with the well known quantity that is BF.

(TM, now you know why I was a rozzer and didn't go into accountancy :lol: )


----------



## Mike48

Mrplodd said:


> Just had a quick look on BF website via the Caravan Club website. For some of reason the cost of the return sailing 28th Feb has been slashed to £289! (But only for that single crossing, don't know why, don't care)
> 
> (TM, now you know why I was a rozzer and didn't go into accountancy :lol: )


I didn't realise BF were selling fares into 2015. You learn every day on this site.


----------



## Mrplodd

Bloody auto-(in)correct !!!!

I TYPED Sept not Feb, well spotted (just checked I have actually booked for Sept, phew :roll: )


----------



## thieawin

Hello, Hello, Hello

a likely story, confusing Sept with Feb... I don't think. 

bang him up


----------



## Mrplodd

It's fair cop, your too good for me gov, just don't tighten the bracelets too much!!!


----------



## Mike48

You are on the ETRETAT. Feedback will be useful as I have yet to try this 
economy service.


----------



## Mrplodd

Just discovered that myself!!!

Booked via Caravan Club, NO indication at any stage that this was the Economie service!, First I knew was when the confirmation email arrived from CC.

I have spoken with the CC !!! They assure me they will make sure that information is prominent when booking ASAP.

Feedback will be posted in early October when get back!!

Andy


----------



## Grizzly

Mrplodd said:


> Feedback will be posted in early October when get back!!
> 
> Andy


IF you get back, Andy !!

Have you got your lifejacket and your sandwiches ready ? You do realise that you might have to take your turn stoking the boilers on an economie sailing...

G


----------



## robbosps

Mike48 said:


> You are on the ETRETAT. Feedback will be useful as I have yet to try this
> economy service.


Obviously the on line system is now working for bookings! They had said just phone pricing to start !


----------



## teemyob

Mrplodd said:


> Just discovered that myself!!!
> 
> Booked via Caravan Club, NO indication at any stage that this was the Economie service!, First I knew was when the confirmation email arrived from CC.
> 
> I have spoken with the CC !!! They assure me they will make sure that information is prominent when booking ASAP.
> 
> Feedback will be posted in early October when get back!!
> 
> Andy


And there was me thinking you were going to use my BF code and get me a tenner!

Have a great trip!

TM


----------



## Mrplodd

TM

I got more than 10% by going via CC. I appreciate your very kind offer.


----------



## Grizzly

Mrplodd said:


> TM
> 
> I got more than 10% by going via CC. I appreciate your very kind offer.


What's your secret Andy ? We always phone both clubs first but have never booked with them as we get a better rate by booking with BF online. We have used TM's club membership number for which we were grateful.

G


----------



## rosalan

I tried booking Gijon to Poole in October; there must be a trick to doing this for I failed dismally. I will try phoning in the morning.

Alan


----------



## wug

More than 10%? I wonder if we're comparing the prices for different ships?


----------



## Mike48

Before joining the BF Travel Club I tried various so called discount sites and some of them, including the Caravan Club, were more expensive than booking direct with BF. It doesn't always work that way but that is my experience. 

Costing a trip tends to be a movable feast as most companies now use dynamic pricing with the price varying from day to day, hour by hour or even minute by minute. I have even heard that some airlines increase the price on the second visit from your computer in the belief that you are sufficiently interested to make a booking. The advice is to clear your cookies before visiting a site for the second time. I don't know whether this is true but some experienced travelers suggest that there is something in this theory. Do ferry operators do the same?


----------



## wug

I've just checked prices on the CC and BF websites and they are exactly the same for a trip in September, without any BF discount.

One significant difference, imho, is that the BF website makes it very clear that you have selected their "Economie" voyage, while the CC does not.

The CC website says you can get ferry discounts if you book sites at the same time.


----------



## teemyob

Brittany Ferries assured me that their tickets are sold in Tiers.

So say ten buckets. As one bucket Empties, the prices go up right until the last bucket.

I know by booking very early, we get good prices. But on amending two of our trips, both increased, one by £200.

I called BF and they said it is very unusual for Prices to fall past certain buckets. They amended one by £200, but the other they said they would not. They did in the end because it was Pont Aven sick in the Dry dock. They gave me £50 back.

I have just tried to book an Easter short break with P&O, BF, DFDS, MyFerry or Eurotunnel

Dates Either side of what I want with BF is £250 return (8m MH BF Economie Portsmouth - Le Havre). That is Free cabin out and cabin on return. But we cant do those dates.
Any other BF route is at least £500 return.

The best option is Eurotunnel with Tesco Deals, but I hate the trip there an back to the terminal in Folekstone. The downside is we usually combine other Family members tokens. You cant do this with the new Tesco/Eurotunnel booking system.

Booking the other Ferry companies online with CC or C&CC tends to give me less than 10% discount. I am led to believe, calling them "MAY" result in lower fares.


----------



## Grizzly

I'm not a businesswoman or an economist but it seems to me that if Eurotunnel wanted to start bringing in more money they should do 2 things. One is to lower their prices overall and the other is to have a cheaper turn-up-and-go service.

We normally travel at 10am - in or out- but have done so at 5pm, 3 pm, noon and at all times of the year, including mid summer. We have never, ever been on a train that is even beginning to be full. 

The ferry is usually cheaper so people will choose the ferry. If the bookable fares were to undercut the ferry by a decent margin and if the turn-up-and-go fares were cheap enough that it offset the fact that you might have to wait until there was a place, then more would use the tunnel. It makes no sense to go with a half empty- or worse- train.

G


----------



## wug

Grizzly said:


> It makes no sense to go with a half empty- or worse- train.
> G


I suppose it depends what their break-even point is. They seems to be doing OK. Profits Triple!


----------



## Mrplodd

It has always been a source of amazement to me that the Tunnel operators dont do as has been suggested. 

500 travellers @ £200 is better than 300 @ £300 

Its the same with the railways, they should try slashing the fares by say 30% for a couple of months, I bet their profits would soar !!


----------



## rosalan

I am a trifle puzzled at this thread, for when I phoned up this morning to book for October, I was told they do not accept booking for October until April.

Alan


----------



## Glasandra

I've just got online quotes from both LD Lines & Brittany Ferries for a 
6m x 2.6m van with 2 passengers leaving early June 2013, returning a month later.

We want a simple journey. No bells and whistles. We are used to rough ferry crossings on small, basic boats (we lived on a Greek island for several years and learned to make the most of what you get) so we didn't want the full 'cruise' options.

The quotes are like for like - Standard LD and Economie BF, same dates, same cabin choices (not the cheapest as the inside cabins had already gone on the outward journey on LD, so outside cabin out, inside cabin return).

The result was

LD Lines - £654

BF - £783.

If we do decide on this option , and it's only one under discussion atm to be decided tonight, I know which I'm going for. £130 will buy a lot of beer!


----------



## wug

If you use a Travel Club code for 10% off the difference is about £16. Worthwhile for the cruise ferries.

I have a code if anyone wants to PM me.


----------



## Glasandra

Thank you for the offer but sorry, I don't see how you have come to that figure. Even with 10% off LD are still over £50 cheaper by my calculation (£783 - £78.30 = £704.70) and the price was for the Economie, not the cruise ferry.

We've still not decided so it may be a whole new ball game tomorrow with dynamic pricing.


----------



## teemyob

rosalan said:


> I am a trifle puzzled at this thread, for when I phoned up this morning to book for October, I was told they do not accept booking for October until April.
> 
> Alan


Who did you Phone Alan?


----------



## wug

Glasandra said:


> Even with 10% off LD are still over £50 cheaper by my calculation (£783 - £78.30 = £704.70) and the price was for the Economie, not the cruise ferry.


OK, I don't know how they arrived at the price either, but here it is from this morning: Economie. (Or you can save more by going Inside Cabin on outward.)

Price breakdown
Outbound Sailing
Vehicle and Passengers	251.10 GBP
Outside large 2 berth/4 berth cabin with ensuite facilities	1
130.00 GBP
Cabin discount	1 -30.00 GBP
Return Sailing
Vehicle and Passengers	224.10 GBP
Inside large 2 berth/4 berth cabin with ensuite facilities	1
125.00 GBP
Cabin discount	1 -30.00 GBP
Total	670.20 GBP
Including non refundable deposit of 
Which is due today	35.00 GBP
Payment is due on 22 Apr 2014 for the balance of 635.20 GBP
Saving applied to this booking	-52.80 GBP


----------



## Glasandra

Thanks. I'll look into that.


----------

